# George Thomas Rotary Table



## steamer (Nov 7, 2010)

Has anyone built this little bugger?....and was it worth it?

Dave


----------



## steamer (Nov 7, 2010)

OK  65 views and no one?! 


Come on someone did!

I want to make one to round the end of rods and such for my Aciera F1 as the genuine article will cost at least my first son, if I find one!

Dave


----------



## New_Guy (Nov 8, 2010)

got any pic's of a finished one?


----------



## steamer (Nov 8, 2010)

http://www.hemingwaykits.com/acatalog/Rotary_Tables.html

The top one.

Dave


----------



## tel (Nov 8, 2010)

Looks OK, but you'd probably be just as well off with Steve's rounding table, I made one and it works quite well

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=2055.0


----------



## old-biker-uk (Nov 8, 2010)

Sorry -missed the original post.
I made one many years ago - 





Useful bit of kit, easy to make and could be fabricated rather than buy castings. 
Like all of Mr Thomas' stuff, if you follow the instructions with care you end up with a decent result.
Not used much now as I have a jig mill with built in rotab for small work.
Mark


----------



## jpaul (Nov 8, 2010)

Dave,
I built this Rotary Table about 5 years ago. The table is rather small but I like using it for small items. I fits nicely in the vice on my mill and it is light weight. 

I reviewed the write up in "Model Engineers Workshop Manual" by Geo, H. Thomas and purchased plans from Guy Lautard, http://lautard.com/rotary.htm. I found the plans and write ups to be complete and descriptive. The shop build experience was worthwhile to me. 

You will see a good picture of the project on Lautard's site.

BTW Guy's Table is 4" in diameter while the GHT table is 3.5". The extra half inch is preferred in my opinion.


----------



## sailorsam22 (Nov 13, 2010)

Dave
I built this table last year and it has been in constant use ever since. I am very pleased with it and can recommend that you go ahead and build one yourself. I bought the casting for the base and the BMS for the table on ebay and the build was effortless on my 7 X 14 chinese lathe and an X1 mill for the T slots.
Mike


----------



## steamer (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks to all!
I have read your responses and reviewed the article. Also there is a nice write up on http://modelenginenews.org/ using the table for just the kind of work I was thinking about. There are a lot of subtle design features that are overlooked on this table that make life a little easier for the non-CNC guys out there.

My base will be lengthened by 1" to pick up the T slots on my Aciera which are on 2 3/4" centers, but basically, I will be building to the article......hopefully this winter....along with 

 a Lathe rebuild
Powering said rebuilt lathe and providing tooling
a duplex steam pump
new economizers for my boat boiler with associated plumbing
some bearing work on the boat engine
finishing a rewiring and repowering of my big mill
ect
ect
ECT!



......... :time for some project managment ;D


----------



## steamer (Nov 25, 2010)

Got the table turned and the base started, along with the center pivot and adjusting screw complete...
As time allows....


Dave


----------



## itowbig (Nov 25, 2010)

th_wwp  th_wwp   stickpoke  *knuppel2*


----------



## Xlmyford (Nov 26, 2010)

th_wwp th_wwp th_wwp th_wwp th_wwp th_wwp


----------



## steamer (Nov 27, 2010)

OK 

Here's some photo's of the build thus far...












In this photo, the stub shaft is made, inserted and used as a mandrel to finish the OD turning and Grooving.

Should of had the blank cut longer.....but C.O.R.






Here's the nut turned and threaded .745-40.






The base blank......






After a trip to the saw






I am now squaring this block up in preperation for a trip to my lathe....stay tuned!

Dave


----------



## itowbig (Nov 27, 2010)

we are tuned in here for sure . waiting patiently . very nice and thank you for the pics its always nice when there r pics.


----------



## steamer (Nov 27, 2010)

Hi Pat,

It's the Coles Power Models little duplex.....My guess is you have it already....I have just the paper prints from Coles....I haven't modeled them.....too many projects already...

Dave


----------



## steamer (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh and here is why the Thomas table is a project!......Damn Swiss machines!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ACIERA-F-1-ROTA...6?pt=BI_Tool_Work_Holding&hash=item1c196d9f3c


----------

